# Sheepshead



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Have they made there way to the Pensacola pass yet? Might try and catch a few in the morning.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nope still up in the bays


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

It's been real slow at the pass. I'd try bob sikes.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I might have to go around the bridges then. Is anyone catching anything in the pass? Slot reds? Black drum?


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Fished for them in the pass last Sunday and they were not piled up....yet


----------



## jep (Apr 8, 2013)

They were at bob Sykes this weekend, got 7 on Sunday.


----------



## antelope (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you guys ever fish for them on the Destin mid-bay bridge in late May/early June? I know they are there in the winter, but wasn't sure if it was worth buying the fiddlers. Thanks!


----------



## antelope (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm finally going to have time to fish Memorial Day. Do you guys think they will still be holding around the Mid-Bay bridge piers? I realize lots of them left for nearshore waters, but didn't know if there was a year-round resident population. Many thanks.


----------



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

Definately a year round population.....you can limit out any time of the year around the upper bay bridge pilings but they are harder to catch than when they're having unprotected sex and in a feeding frenzy in the early spring around the lower bay and pass area. You'll have to lighten up your gear and read up on some sheephead fishing techniques posted previously on this forum.....SH fishing around the pilings approaches an art form. Good Luck


----------



## antelope (Oct 13, 2010)

Ha! Yeah I guess fish are like people in a way. Gonna give it a go. Thanks!


----------



## BEACH-N-REDS (Jun 11, 2014)

Anyone know if they are biting at Pickens still?


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

BEACH-N-REDS said:


> Anyone know if they are biting at Pickens still?



They were all over the place at 3 mile this past Saturday. I was catching them off live and dead shrimp.


----------



## BEACH-N-REDS (Jun 11, 2014)

acoustifunk said:


> They were all over the place at 3 mile this past Saturday. I was catching them off live and dead shrimp.


Were you up on the bridge or down by the rocks? I've been fishing Sikes and have only seen one get caught in two weeks. I've heard the docks down at Blue Angel Recreational park is holding them as well.


----------

